# Chicken with ginger and tamarind



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

5 lbs chicken pieces
juice of 1 lemon and lime
1/4 cup vegetable oil
3 cloves of chopped garlic
2 medium onions chopped
1 tblsp grated ginger
2 cups tamarind nectar
1 cup of water
salt and pepepr to taste

Rinse and pat dry the chicken then rub it with the lemon and lime juice. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium high heat. Add chicken in batches and lightly brown. Remove. Set spices aside. Reduce heat slightly and add garlic. Stir and add onions and cook until lightly colored. Stir in the ginger. Pour in the tamarind nectar and water. SDeason to taste with salt and pepper. Return chicken pieces to skillet and bring to a boil. Cover and reduce heat. Simmer 1 hour or until chiclen is tender. Serve with cooked jasmine rice.


----------

